# Furminator



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw them for $50.00 today for a medium one.
Where can I get a better price?


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

I see them on www.bestbullysticks.com for cheaper than that. For a medium it was 29.99.


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

I bought mine on amazon.com


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Montesmom said:


> I bought mine on amazon.com


How much? I was talking about cost.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

At Amazon, the large is $32.82 (and I think it's free shipping and not tax....at least where I live). Furminator


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> At Amazon, the large is $32.82 (and I think it's free shipping and not tax....at least where I live). Furminator


Do you think Golden Retrievers need the large one?
I was thinking of bying a medium one.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

KVVet Supply has a Medium one for $40.95.


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

I purchased the large furminator and I think it will be the perfect size once Monte is full grown. I checked the price I paid on Amazon and it was $32.83 with free shipping and handling.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Montesmom said:


> I purchased the large furminator and I think it will be the perfect size once Monte is full grown. I checked the price I paid on Amazon and it was $32.83 with free shipping and handling.


Could you please give me the link?
Thanks.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We just went to Petsmart and bought one last week. $29.99 for the medium one and I wouldn't want one any larger. It's also the size that the company recommended to me when I called.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> We just went to Petsmart and bought one last week. $29.99 for the medium one and I wouldn't want one any larger. It's also the size that the company recommended to me when I called.


What company?
How much does your dog weigh?


----------



## Huckala (Aug 12, 2008)

Judi said:


> I saw them for $50.00 today for a medium one.
> Where can I get a better price?


We also got ours at Amazon.com - love it!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Huckala said:


> We also got ours at Amazon.com - love it!


How much did you pay?


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Both of my Goldens are around 55#. I bought a medium sized one. I found mine at Wal-Mart it is called a Furbuster by Bamboo. It has worked fine so far and I think I paid $25 for it.

You can also buy different sized blades for it that just snap on if you need them. I considered buying the small blade because of the doxies and JRT, but the medium has worked fine on them also.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My older Golden is about 78 pounds. He should lose about 7 pounds.
My younger Golden is about 64 pounds.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell is 72 pounds and has a really really full coat with a lot of feathering. And I mean a lot.

I called Furminator direct. I looked them up online.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> Tinkerbell is 72 pounds and has a really really full coat with a lot of feathering. And I mean a lot.
> 
> I called Furminator direct. I looked them up online.


That was smart!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a medium one and a large one.... that were given to me, My biggest golden is 85 pounds and the medium works just fine


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice gifts.


----------



## Golden Penny (Aug 14, 2008)

Drugstore.com has the medium furminator on clearance right now for $24.99

If you do a google search for drugstore.com coupons you may be able to find something to save a little more


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I asked the groomer at PetSmart, and he recommended the Bamboo products. He said they are pretty much exactly the same thing as the Furminators, only cheaper. He actually suggested we get the large cat one, and we bought it for $15.00. It has worked better on Maggie than my sister's Furminator. 

Here's a link to the product on amazon.com: 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OWG61Q




Aprilpa said:


> Both of my Goldens are around 55#. I bought a medium sized one. I found mine at Wal-Mart it is called a Furbuster by Bamboo. It has worked fine so far and I think I paid $25 for it.
> 
> You can also buy different sized blades for it that just snap on if you need them. I considered buying the small blade because of the doxies and JRT, but the medium has worked fine on them also.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I brought both my Goldens to a Vet yesterday for some routine vaccinations. He was not familiar with the furminator.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Judi said:


> Thanks everyone. I brought both my Goldens to a Vet yesterday for some routine vaccinations. He was not familiar with the furminator.


My vet actually sells them for the same price I paid at Petsmart, only I didn't know that or I would have bought from them.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

At least the price wasn't lower.


----------



## Golden Penny (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been doing a little poking around

www.drugstore.com is the cheapest I've seen

I have to say I love my furminator, and Penny seems to like it too


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That's plus shipping.


----------



## Golden Penny (Aug 14, 2008)

Judi said:


> That's plus shipping.


There is free shipping on any order of $25 or more.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> I asked the groomer at PetSmart, and he recommended the Bamboo products. He said they are pretty much exactly the same thing as the Furminators, only cheaper. He actually suggested we get the large cat one, and we bought it for $15.00. It has worked better on Maggie than my sister's Furminator.
> 
> Here's a link to the product on amazon.com:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OWG61Q


I went to Petsmart and they didn't have the Furminator.
It occured to me that they may be pushing another product since that is the one they have!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Golden Penny said:


> There is free shipping on any order of $25 or more.


But you don't get it as quickly as going to the store.


----------



## Golden Penny (Aug 14, 2008)

Judi said:


> But you don't get it as quickly as going to the store.


 

No you wouldn't, but I'd be willing to wait 4 days to save $25, you've already waited longer than that since you originally made this post.

You were looking for the cheapest price (and I'm pretty sure this is it) not the place to get it the fastest.

Oh well, hope it helps someone.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the efforts have helped more than one person. That is appreciated.
I don't have my two dogs with me since I am currently about 4 hours away from home.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I had my dogs groomed at Goldstock yesterday.
One of the groomers said that she doesn't like the "Furminator".


----------



## goldengall (Aug 13, 2011)

Buyer Beware -- there are a lot of counterfeit furminators online (amazon/ebay, etc). Only buy from a reputable retailer.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Furminators are not good for golden retrievers or any double breed coated dog. They strip the top coat that is important in protecting the golden. Use a rake instead. I use the Oster rake which is for taking out undercoat without hurting the outer coat.


----------

